# Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!



## Administrator (29. September 2006)

*Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## crackajack (29. September 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

[x] _Ich find sie echt langweilig... _

aber das schließt natürlich _Das muss besser werden! _ein....

Die Sprecher sollten etwas motivierter klingen. Den Profisprecher lasse ich mal außen vor, den kann man abschaffen. Aber die PCG-Redis sind ja begeisterte Gamer? Aber davon merkt man nichts. (Die Luschen von Giga haben in diesem Punkt die Nase vorn.)

Mehr kritische Töne fände ich auch angebracht. Es sollten eben auch die Kritikpunkte des Tests nochmal anschaulich gezeigt werden.
Außerdem sollten typische Gameplaysituationen gezeigt werden. (bei Dark Messiah fand ich das ganz annehmbar)
Und die Schnellvorspulvideos zu den Aufbauparts zuletzt waren auch ganz gut.

Dann wäre es natürlich gut wenn eine 2te DVD kommt und zu allen/ den meisten Spielen Videos gemacht werden würden. (wäre aufgrund der Größe von demos und mods ja auch angesagt)


Nunja, selbst wenn sie aus meiner Sicht perfekt werden, würde ich mir meine Meinung zum Spiel doch am Ehesten aus dem eigenen Spielerlebnis der demo zusammenreimen, aber bessere Videos können einem besser auf die demo einstellen.


----------



## patsche (29. September 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

um meine meinung kund zu tun müste ich sie erstmal abspielen können.

http://people.freenet.de/warkiller/error.JPG


----------



## Storyteller (29. September 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*



			
				crackajack am 29.09.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sprecher sollten etwas motivierter klingen. Den Profisprecher lasse ich mal außen vor, den kann man abschaffen. Aber die PCG-Redis sind ja begeisterte Gamer? Aber davon merkt man nichts. (Die Luschen von Giga haben in diesem Punkt die Nase vorn.)
> 
> Mehr kritische Töne fände ich auch angebracht. Es sollten eben auch die Kritikpunkte des Tests nochmal anschaulich gezeigt werden.
> Außerdem sollten typische Gameplaysituationen gezeigt werden. (bei Dark Messiah fand ich das ganz annehmbar)
> ...



@Sprecher: Daran arbeiten wir derzeit. Wir sind halt in erster Linie Schreibsklaven und die Sprecherei ist leider keinem von uns in die Wiege gelegt worden. Aber das wird noch. 

@Kritische Töne: Wir lenken die Videos jetzt stärker in Richtung "echte" Testvideos. Sprich, es werden auch Nachteile angesprochen und gezeigt. Allerdings bitte ich zu bedenken: Wir machen natürlich hauptsächlich Videos zu guten Spielen,  da die schlechten Spiele eh keinen interessieren. Und bei guten bis sehr guten Titeln gibt es natürlich weniger Kritikpunkte.

@Zweite DVD: We will see.


----------



## Storyteller (29. September 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*



			
				patsche am 29.09.2006 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> um meine meinung kund zu tun müste ich sie erstmal abspielen können.
> 
> http://people.freenet.de/warkiller/error.JPG



Habe Dir eine Mail mit dem Message-Service von PCGames.de geschickt. Bitte melde Dich mal darauf.


----------



## Martinb (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Die Videos finde ich gut gemacht, aber das Menü sollte verbessert werden. Gleich am Anfang eine Liste aller Videos zum anklicken damit ich nur dass sehe was ich auch sehen will.
Und könntet ihr, wenn ihr schon Interviews macht, den ursprünlichen Audiostream auch auf die DVD packen? Ich denke ein guter Teil der Leser versteht genug Englisch (und vielleicht auch Französisch) um alles zu verstehen. Das kommt einfach besser. 

Die Videos selber finde ich klasse.

Gruß Martin


----------



## autumnSkies (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Das beste ist der Profi Sprecher! Der muss bleiben. Wenn ich die Stimme höre weiß schon einige Jahre lang was ich da für Videos gucke.
Ich finde die Videos eignetlich immer richtig gut. Die richtige Länge, viele interessante Bilder.
Vielleicht könnten die Beiträge etwas umfassender sein. 
Ich hatte _Das muss besser werden!_ angekreuzt. "Klasse" sind sie auch nicht, "nicht mehr, nicht weniger" find ich blöde - mehr geht immer, sonst wären sie ja "Klasse". 
Schlecht ist eure DVD aber auf keinen Fall. Ich guck sie imer immer wieder gerne an! Allerdings könnte man die Trailer streichen, die guck ich mir lieber im Netz an.


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*



			
				pcg_Oliver am 29.09.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen natürlich hauptsächlich Videos zu guten Spielen,  da die schlechten Spiele eh keinen interessieren.


Moooment mal: Die schlechten Spiele interessieren mich ebenso wie die guten - ich will sehen, was ihr unter schlechten Animationen, miesen Wegfindungsroutinen, Steinzeitgrafik und spielstörendem Ruckeln versteht - und das kann man am besten in bewegten Bildern sehen.

Außerdem gibt es da noch den _"Unfassbar - das trauen die sich, zu veröffentlichen ?"_ - Faktor, der recht gut zur Unterhaltung beiträgt.   

Nicht umsonst ist die entsprechende Rubrik der Gamestar DVD (Spielecheck) meine Lieblingskathegorie ...


----------



## autumnSkies (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Als ich früher noch die PC Powerplay testweise ein halbes Jahr lang gekauft habe, habe ich mich ganz schön darüber aufgeregt, dass die Spiele die dort getestet wurden zu mehr als 50% eh niemanden interessiert haben weil sie so schelcht waren. Ich fand es eine Zumutung jemanden Geld für soviel uninteressantes ab zu verlangen.

Ein paar vollpleiten bekommst du in der PCG mit recht lustigen Kommentaren aber in fast jeder Ausgabe. Da kann man kurz schmunzeln und das ist okay, aber noch die DVD damit vollklatschen? Ob sich das lohnt..


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*



			
				autumnSkies am 01.10.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar vollpleiten bekommst du in der PCG mit recht lustigen Kommentaren aber in fast jeder Ausgabe. Da kann man kurz schmunzeln und das ist okay, aber noch die DVD damit vollklatschen? Ob sich das lohnt..


Das meinte ich ja auch gar nicht ...
Aber eine Ecke mit einem 2-5 Miuten Beitrag pro DVD wäre definitiv mach- und schaubar.


----------



## autumnSkies (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Jeder Beitrag heißt arbeit - da soll man sich lieber die Mühe machen für etwas interessantes oder nicht? 
Aber vielleicht mal wenns wirklich einen guten Anlass dazu gäbe, wie zB das Video zu Vivisector von der Gamestar. Das war lustig anzusehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Am besten in letzter Zeit fand ich das Gothic 3 Video in der neuen Ausgabe, genau so wünsche ich mir alle Videos auf der DVD.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Ein paar Dinge, die ich gerne geändert sehen würde:

- Emotionalere Sprecher. Nicht das es Profisprecher sein müssten, nur halt nicht immer im selben trauerenden monotonen Ton
- Mehr Kritik. Das Video sollte zeigen, was schlecht ist, und was gut ist, und nicht den Charakter eines Werbevideos haben.
- "Echtere Spielszenen". Zwar möglichst viel vom Spiel, also z.B. verschiedene Landschaften, aber auch mal eine vollständige Quest, sodass man sieht wie diese abläuft.
- Menü: Am liebsten in Unterpunkten "Vorschau" und "Test" und dann jedes Video einzeln anklickbar + Button "Alles Abspielen"
- Auf einen "Reporter", der eh nur zwischen den eigentlichen Videos sichtbar ist, könnte ich verzichten
- Keine Sonderveröffentlichungen. Denn warum kann man Videos mit Redakteurkommentaren (man hört ja Redakteure berichten) nicht in den eigentlichen Aufbau (z.B. "Vorschau" oder "Test") integrieren?


----------



## Fireman_1977 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Ich fand die Filme früher besser, da hattet ihr Sprecher. Außerdem wäre es schön wieder etwas mehr Film zu sehen. Die Schwerpunkte waren in letzter Zeit für meinen Geschmack falsch gewählt. Auch vermisse ich die ganzen  Trailer. Auch die dauer ist wenn man heute die einzel Tittel anwähl weit aus kürzer. Okay klar ich müsst entsprechende Spiele haben, aber sagt doch ein bischen mehr zu den Games. Eine Art Minitestcenter wäre schön mit der Gesamtwertung des Spiels. Ansonsten sind meine Kritikpunkte die gleichen wie von Wetterfrosch. Achja die Menuführung finde ich auch sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Bei mir ist der Sound immer sehr leise weshalb ich fast nichts verstehe.
Ich benutz InterVideo WinDVD Platinum (um fragen vor zu beugen).


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.09.2006 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Ich schaue mir die Videos sehr gerne an , aber was mir fehlt ist die Spritzigkeit und ein wenig Humor der Kommentatoren zu den Spielen  

Klar, man kann nicht auf Knopfdruck witzig sein  
Trotzdem hat man das Gefühl das da eine verschlafene Bohne und nicht ein Pcgames reporter spricht!  

Außerdem finde ich das die Kommentatoren unbedingt lauter und deutlicher
sprechen müssen da sie von manchen Spielesounds überdeckt werden!   

Es sollten auch ein paar mehr Trailler auf der DVD  zusehen sein !   

Dan find ich die DVD in sachen Videos...  !


----------



## Pornholio19 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

Wenn ich ein bisschen zur Konkurrenz rüberschaue, dann muss ich sagen, dass ihr das am schlechteste Heft, wenn es um Videos geht. PcPowerplay machen viel lebendigere KOmmentare, man merkt ihnen an, dass sie das Spiel mögen oder nicht, da solltet ihr euch eine Scheibe von abschneiden....


----------



## alex-36000 (12. Januar 2007)

*Wie stehen Sie zu unseren DVD-Videos? Gut so oder verbesserungswürdig? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion!*

bei mir geht der ton nicht.


----------

